# Elbow report



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We fished from the gas line to the elbow today and was rewarded with a nice blue and a small yellowfin. Water was decent and there was a ton of bait at the elbow. Will try and get some pics up later


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! Heard some chatter on the radio about a blue hooked up kinda shallow while I was out playing around the edge today. May have be you guys.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea that was us sure was nice out there today


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Heard of 3 blues caught today between spur and elbow along with several wahoo.

Congrats on your fish!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job, congrats on the blue! Glad to here about the bait!

Robert


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the report!:notworthy:


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice blue!! Congrats!! Good report. I hope we have that kind of luck tonight and tomorrow


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great blue! congrats on a great fish. thanks for the report


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Impressive! Any idea to the weight?


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

No idea of the weight. We are green horns and this is our first blue in our boat. Would like to know what some of the more experienced think about the weight


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty fish. Congrats on your first blue on the boat.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the Blue. I was say that fish would be around 200lb just by looking at the pictures. Pretty fish.


----------

